# A good laser printer for Gentoo and how to install it.

## rambam

I bought a HP 1020 laserprinter and it is working well under Gentoo.

It is faster and has better print quality than my old Lexmark 232E.

It is also quieter and smaller than my old printer.

Here is how I installed it:

I followed the instructions at http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/INSTALL

Here are the relevant parts of the instructions:

 *Quote:*   

> Unpack:
> 
>     $ wget -O foo2zjs.tar.gz http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/foo2zjs.tar.gz
> 
>     $ tar zxf foo2zjs.tar.gz
> ...

 

----------

## Ant

Nice work. Have you considered putting this on the gentoo-wiki?

Feel free to edit it.   :Smile: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HP1020_setup

----------

## mconfortino

A very clear guide. I installed my 1020 following the guide and it works ok. There is a problem, however: when the printer gets out of paper I have no device named /dev/usb/lp0. Did I do something wrong? Thanks.

----------

## paulbiz

I have the same printer and it's working OK in Gentoo. I hardly ever print anything so I'm not sure about the out-of-paper problem.

I printed some PDF of my taxes and everything looks okay, so I'm happy. The printer was so cheap that when it runs out of toner I'll just buy another printer instead of buying the toner.  :Razz: 

----------

## Kollin

Hello,

How can i make this printer work through samba, it`s connected to win pc in next room (192.168.1.3)   :Confused: 

----------

## paulbiz

 *Kollin wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> How can i make this printer work through samba, it`s connected to win pc in next room (192.168.1.3)  

 

Hi,

CUPS, Samba, CIFS ... read about it here: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/printing-howto.xml

 :Smile: 

----------

## Kollin

 *paulbiz wrote:*   

>  *Kollin wrote:*   Hello,
> 
> How can i make this printer work through samba, it`s connected to win pc in next room (192.168.1.3)   
> 
> Hi,
> ...

 

Thanx but im intersted about uploading the firmware to the printer via smba ... is it possible or that is unnecessary (windows should do it cose printer is connected to it)?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## schrdlu

Hi there,this article has made me a happy camper. As I wasn't having any success with the hplip drivers under Gentoo,well at least the 3.12.6 series,as this one really didn't have a driver for my model CP1025nw Laserjet,to be more precise the driver was requesting a proprietry plugin which I had no success in locating.  :Rolling Eyes:  .

The foo2zjs drivers did contain drivers for my machine,the result is I can now print from any of my local machines,including the Windoze laptop.

Many thanks for your efforts in putting together this information.

----------

